# Belkin security problem



## Dobbies (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi
My ADSL package included a free Belkin 54g FSD 7632/4 router. This works fine whilst the security is disabled.

When I access the Belkin menu with its IP address to enable the security option, the default setting is set on disabled. When I click on any of the options in the drop down menu i.e. WEP or any of the others, there is no further option or menu to enter an encryption code. The computer then loses its wireless connectivity and has to be reset via the push button on the back of the unit and I'm back to where I started.

Does anyone have a solution?

Thanks


----------



## Dobbies (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (SOLVED) Belkin security problem*

For any one that it helps in the future I solved my own problem.

To access and change the security mode of the router you must connect to it direct from the computer via a LAN cable. It cannot be changed whilst connected wirelessly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, that's spelled out pretty clearly in the documentation and the quick start guide. :wink:


----------

